# basement insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bulk moisture that is coming through the block will come through and you will have to address that from a foundation standpoint with grading and proper gutter routing. 

As long as you sealed up everything, condensation (as a result of diffused moisture in the air) during the winter months should not happen on the wall.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Bulk moisture that is coming through the block will come through and you will have to address that from a foundation standpoint with grading and proper gutter routing.
> 
> As long as you sealed up everything, condensation (as a result of diffused moisture in the air) during the winter months should not happen on the wall.


The grading has been properly addressed all the way around as I did have some issues with water intrusion after heavy rains due to poor grading. I did find a few bad motor joints below grade that were repaired and I've built up and directed water away where it was an issue.

As for sealing everything up, I was very anal about that and believe there are no gaps. I ran the foam from the slab all the way up, sealing the entire way. I then built my walls and even placed rigid foam on top of the bottom plate, then spray foamed those joints. I didn't want any chance of the fiberglass to get moist and I figured any water/moisture that might collect in the channel that was somewhat created and have some chance to dissipate.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If there is water (bulk from the exterior) behind the foam, it will get out. 

Everything sounds like you did it as well as possible.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I've heard people say that before and always wondered if the mold is present, but sealed from the living space, is it really a big deal? Obviously not a great thing to have, but if you're not tearing into it, you shouldn't be exposed to anything.


----------



## daxinarian (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you leave a space between the 2x4 framing and the foam insulation? I can't tell from my research if you only do that when you don't use the foam insulation or if you should do it along with the foam. Can anyone else clarify the proper method?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

daxinarian said:


> Did you leave a space between the 2x4 framing and the foam insulation? I can't tell from my research if you only do that when you don't use the foam insulation or if you should do it along with the foam. Can anyone else clarify the proper method?


Most times the walls aren't quite square or plumb so there is a small gap depending how you lay out your walls.

You should be filling the 2x4 spaces with batt insulation so if the gap is a consistent 1-2" around, use a 2x6 batt and the extra gap will be absorbed and filled by the additional batt depth.


----------



## daxinarian (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You betcha.

Good luck. Keep up the thread with pics if you don't mind. Its great to see updates.


----------

